
Ask HN: What's Facebook Good for? - Mz
Do you use Facebook? If so, what is it good for? Does this have any professional value in life? Or is it only good for personal social stuff?<p>Also, how big a deal is their REAL name policy anyway? (My account has my middle name on it. I see no way to change it to my first name. I am debating either deleting my account permanently, OR learning to use the darn thing, OR deleting it and setting up a new one under my actual first name.)<p>Links to articles or personal anecdotes welcome.<p>Thanks.
======
simplexion
Spend 2 seconds googling how to change your name. Seriously.

------
MichaelCrawford
FB enabled me to find many friends from high school, even one from elementary
school.

Most of those people have no other Internet presence of any sort.

I regard techies who brag about not using FB as being just like that guy in
the Onion article who still hasn't bought a television set.

